# Was soll der Mist?



## Uktawa (1. Mai 2008)

Liebes Forenteam,

vor nicht all zu langer Zeit hatte ich ein Umfragethread eröffnet der sich mit dem Thema Werbung auf der Buffed Seite befasste. Nach nur wenigen Minuten wurde dieser Thread von ZAM geschlossen, da man offensichtlich nicht wollte das User über dieses Thema reden und abstimmen.
Ich habe mich daraufhin beschwert und siehe da der Thread wurde wieder geöffnet. Nachdem dann allerdings einige User sich Luft machten (was verständlich ist bei diesem leidlichen Thema) wurde der Thread erneut geschlossen weil einem Moderator die Art der Meinungsäusserungen wohl nicht passen.

Ich find es schlichtweg Scheisse das immer öfter Threads gerade dann geschlossen werden wenn es darum geht Themen zu behandeln die vieleicht nicht grade Pro-Buffed sind. Kritik ist für niemanden angenehm, kann aber helfen Probleme zu verstehen und zu beheben. Anstatt aber sich an den Diskusionen zu beteiligen werden Threads im Keim erstickt und geschlossen.

Ich bin seid langer Zeit ein Fan der Buffed Seite und der Foren gewesen und mir fällt es immer schwerer noch Gefallen daran zu finden. Foren sind dazu da zu diskutieren, Meinungen zu sagen und zu hören. Wenn Ihr das nicht wollt, dann braucht es auch keine Foren.

In diesem Sinne....Tschüss !


----------



## Noxiel (1. Mai 2008)

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, worum es dir in diesem Fall geht. ZAM hat in aller Form deutlich gemacht, dass Buffed Werbung braucht um in Zukunft kostenlos und als Plattform für die User der verschiedenen Spiele als Informationsquelle attraktiv zu bleiben.

Weiterhin hat er auch erwähnt, dass Buffed im Vorfeld nicht bekannt ist, bzw. keinen Einfluss darauf hat, welche Banner und Werbeeinblendungen im Forum auftauchen. Ich erinnere da an die WAR Einblendung die sich penetrant im Vordergrund hielt und nicht zu beenden war. All das ändert aber nichts daran, das bei solchen Versehen seitens der Werbepartner, Buffed unmittelbar daran bemüht ist, dieses wieder abzustellen.

Als Besucher anderer Seiten kann ich ohne schlechtes Gewissen sagen, dass Buffed einen gesunden Kurs zwischen Werbung und Nutzerfreundlichkeit fährt. Der Ton allerdings, der nach ZAMs Kommentar angeschlagen wurde, lässt wenig auf die von dir angeführte Kritik schließen. Das hat nichts mit Zensur, sondern mit dem gepflegten Umgang miteinander zu tun. Konstruktive Kritik, in sachlicher und vernünftiger Form angebracht, wird niemals Gegenstand von Thread-Schließungen sein.
Wenn dir also nach Beschweren zumute ist, melde dich bitte bei den Usern, welche für die Schließung letztendlich verantwortlich sind.


----------



## Uktawa (1. Mai 2008)

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich das man es schaft wegen 2 oder 3 Komentaren von Usern die evtl. nicht ganz der Vorstellung einiger entsprechend, ihren Unmut zum Ausdruck bringen einfach Threads zu macht. 
Unter dem Motto: Kann sich einer nicht benehmen strafen wir alle dafür ab.
Ich nenn sowas Kleinkariert und in einem vernünftigen Forum sollten auch die Moderatoren über solchen Dingen stehen. So lange niemand persönlich beleidigt wird oder der Inhalt des Textes in irgend einer Weise anstössig, rassistisch ect ist, ledeglich die Ausdrucksweise eher Schulhofniveau erreicht, denke ich sollte man auch mal im Hinblick auf andere Forennutzer die evtl. zu dem Thema auch etwas schreiben wollten die Möglichkeit einräumen dies auch zu tun. Hier stellt sich also die Frage was wichtiger ist. Andere auch zu Wort kommen lassen oder auf Grund persönlicher Meinung jede weitere Wortmeldungen unterbinden.

Davon mal abgesehen mag Zam recht haben mit seiner "Begründung". Was allerdings in keiner Weise rechtfertig warum der Thread bzw die Umfrage geschlossen wurde. Ging es ja in der Umfrage nicht darum Buffed ans "Bein zu pinkeln" sondern die Meinung anderer Forennutzer zu erfahren. Ich habe sogar im Erstellungsbeitrag des Umfragethreads geschrieben das ich einsehe das Werbung nötig ist, habe aber zu verstehen gegeben das man über Art und Umfang evtl. mal nachdenken könnte.
Buffed lebt von und mit seinen Usern. Also sollte man auch mal darauf eingehen und gerade solche Umfragen die ja wunderbar die Meinung der User darstellen würden, auch laufen lassen.

Ich weiss das dieses Forum Buffed gehört und das Buffed hier letzendlich machen kann was Buffed für richtig hält. Aber wie schon erwähnt...ein Portal (und dazu gehört auch das Forum) lebt von und mit den Usern.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Mai 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich das man es schaft wegen 2 oder 3 Komentaren von Usern die evtl. nicht ganz der Vorstellung einiger entsprechend, ihren Unmut zum Ausdruck bringen einfach Threads zu macht.
> Unter dem Motto: Kann sich einer nicht benehmen strafen wir alle dafür ab.
> Ich nenn sowas Kleinkariert und in einem vernünftigen Forum sollten auch die Moderatoren über solchen Dingen stehen. So lange niemand persönlich beleidigt wird oder der Inhalt des Textes in irgend einer Weise anstössig, rassistisch ect ist, ledeglich die Ausdrucksweise eher Schulhofniveau erreicht, denke ich sollte man auch mal im Hinblick auf andere Forennutzer die evtl. zu dem Thema auch etwas schreiben wollten die Möglichkeit einräumen dies auch zu tun. Hier stellt sich also die Frage was wichtiger ist. Andere auch zu Wort kommen lassen oder auf Grund persönlicher Meinung jede weitere Wortmeldungen unterbinden.



Ob nun erst schwer beleidigende Kommentare oder ein miserabler Umgangston Grund zur Schließung eines Threads sind, liegt mit Sicherheit im Auge des Betrachters. Ich kann dir aber sagen, dass ich den Thread nicht aufgrund meiner persönlichen Meinung geschlossen habe. 
Als Moderator ist es die Aufgabe auf einen gepflegten Umgangston zu achten und da ich den Eindruck hatte, das mit ZAMs Antwort bezüglich Änderung der Werbung auf Buffed.de alles gesagt sei, und die beiden Herren auf eine deutliche Art zeigten, welche Art von Mitteilungen noch zu erwarten waren, hatte ich den Thread geschlossen.



Uktawa schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen mag Zam recht haben mit seiner "Begründung". Was allerdings in keiner Weise rechtfertig warum der Thread bzw die Umfrage geschlossen wurde. Ging es ja in der Umfrage nicht darum Buffed ans "Bein zu pinkeln" sondern die Meinung anderer Forennutzer zu erfahren. Ich habe sogar im Erstellungsbeitrag des Umfragethreads geschrieben das ich einsehe das Werbung nötig ist, habe aber zu verstehen gegeben das man über Art und Umfang evtl. mal nachdenken könnte.
> Buffed lebt von und mit seinen Usern. Also sollte man auch mal darauf eingehen und gerade solche Umfragen die ja wunderbar die Meinung der User darstellen würden, auch laufen lassen.
> 
> Ich weiss das dieses Forum Buffed gehört und das Buffed hier letzendlich machen kann was Buffed für richtig hält. Aber wie schon erwähnt...ein Portal (und dazu gehört auch das Forum) lebt von und mit den Usern.



Was du zu verstehen gegeben hast, mag offenbar nicht bei allen angekommen sein. Von Vorschlägen oder Hinweisen wie Werbung bei Buffed den gestaltet werden könnte, war auch in deinem Thread nichts zu lesen, bzw. wurde garnicht erst zur Disposition gestellt. Es ging hier lediglich um eine "Ja" oder "Nein" Umfrage ob Werbung nun stört oder nicht bzw. garnicht auffällt. Da aber Werbung defintiv Bestandteil von Buffed bleiben wird, gab es für mich keinen Grund auf weiteren Stoff der Art "Hackt's bei Euch?", "geldgierige Säcke" zu warten.

Ein Vorschlag zur Güte, ich denke einen neuen Thread zu erstellen um die Ideen von Usern zu sammeln, wie Werbung bei Buffed angebracht werden könnte um den Lesefluß oder den Besucher nicht weiter zu stören, würde sicher mehr bringen, als um den Fakt der Werbung abzustimmen. Den an Letzterem wird sich nichts ändern, solange Buffed kostenlos verfügbar ist.


----------



## ZAM (1. Mai 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> ich denke einen neuen Thread zu erstellen um die Ideen von Usern zu sammeln, wie Werbung bei Buffed angebracht werden könnte um den Lesefluß oder den Besucher nicht weiter zu stören, würde sicher mehr bringen, als um den Fakt der Werbung abzustimmen. Den an Letzterem wird sich nichts ändern, solange Buffed kostenlos verfügbar ist.



An ersterem auch nichts - ich habe bereits dargelegt, das sich die Werbeformen nicht ändern werden, eher mal verschwinden oder neue hinzukommen, bzw. haben Abstimmungen keinen Einfluss auf die Art der Werbung.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Mai 2008)

Dann hat sich das ja erledigt und ich habe alles richtig gemacht. Yatta!


----------



## Uktawa (1. Mai 2008)

Na dann badet Euch im Glanze Eures "Erfolges". Ich für meinen Teil ziehe zukünftig meine Konsequenzen daraus wie man mit Themen umgeht.
Ich werde keinen neuen Thread aufmachen der das Thema Werbung in irgend einer Weise behandelt, da jeglicher Versuch einer Diskusion seitens der Com ja scheinbar von Eurer Seite eher unerwünscht ist.
Schade, denn bis her war buffed für mich grade in dem Punkto "freier" als manch andere Foren/Portale. Aber auch hier scheint sich wieder einmal zu zeigen das an dem Satz "Mit dem Erfolg kommt die Arroganz" auch in diesem Punkt wohl das ein oder andere Quäntchen Warheit mitschwimmt.

Das dies nun nicht allein auf den von mir erwähnten Thread zutrifft, davon kann sich jeder selber ein Bild machen. Mit dem Erfolg der Seite häufen sich auch angesprochene Probleme. Das Man damit letzendlich einen gewissen Keil zwischen sich und seine "Leserschaft" treibt, liegt wohl auf der Hand. Was man aus dem so gewonnen Wissen allerdings macht...nun...das wird die Zukunft zeigen.


----------



## ZAM (1. Mai 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Na dann badet Euch im Glanze Eures "Erfolges". Ich für meinen Teil ziehe zukünftig meine Konsequenzen daraus wie man mit Themen umgeht.
> Ich werde keinen neuen Thread aufmachen der das Thema Werbung in irgend einer Weise behandelt, da jeglicher Versuch einer Diskusion seitens der Com ja scheinbar von Eurer Seite eher unerwünscht ist.
> Schade, denn bis her war buffed für mich grade in dem Punkto "freier" als manch andere Foren/Portale. Aber auch hier scheint sich wieder einmal zu zeigen das an dem Satz "Mit dem Erfolg kommt die Arroganz" auch in diesem Punkt wohl das ein oder andere Quäntchen Warheit mitschwimmt.



*seufz* So wie du das begonnen hast, war jegliche Erklärung von vorherein eh für die Katz - da du dich schon von beginn an auf das Ziel ausgerichtet hast uns in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken.  Der Thread wurde geschlossen und der Grund genannt, Unterstellungen sind vollkommen überflüssig. Haltlose Aussagen wie "badet Euch doch...", "Erfolg und Arroganz" sind weder fair, konstruktiv noch gerecht, dann erfüll ich dein Wunschdenken und schließe in Zukunft ohne jegliche Erläuterung des Sachverhalts.

Ich weiß nicht, wie du glaubst, das die Seite betrieben wird - in unserer Freizeit? :-) Betrieb + Redaktion sind nicht günstig, also wird Werbung auch weiterhin bestehen - alles andere zu den Werbeformen habe ich bereits erklärt.  Du darfst jetzt jedes Wort auseinander nehmen und für neue Unterstellungen zusammenbasteln.

Warum arbeite ich überhaupt an Feiertagen...


----------



## Uktawa (1. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> *seufz* So wie du das begonnen hast, war jegliche Erklärung von vorherein eh für die Katz - da du dich schon von beginn an auf das Ziel ausgerichtet hast uns in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken.  Der Thread wurde geschlossen und der Grund genannt, Unterstellungen sind vollkommen überflüssig. Haltlose Aussagen wie "badet Euch doch...", "Erfolg und Arroganz" sind weder fair, konstruktiv noch gerecht, dann erfüll ich dein Wunschdenken und schließe in Zukunft ohne jegliche Erläuterung des Sachverhalts.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, wie du glaubst, das die Seite betrieben wird - in unserer Freizeit? :-) Betrieb + Redaktion sind nicht günstig, also wird Werbung auch weiterhin bestehen - alles andere zu den Werbeformen habe ich bereits erklärt.  Du darfst jetzt jedes Wort auseinander nehmen und für neue Unterstellungen zusammenbasteln.
> 
> Warum arbeite ich überhaupt an Feiertagen...



ZAM, weder habe noch hatte ich vor Euch (buffed) in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken. Ich habe kritik geübt und zwar nicht an der Werbung an sich, sondern an der Art & Häufigkeit der Werbung. Ich habe auch vollstes Verständnis dafür das Werbung nötig ist (auch das habe ich schon einmal erwähnt) um alles finanzieren zu können. Was ich aber hier kritisiere ist der Umgang mit dem Thema von Eurer (Buffed) Seite aus wenn man dazu eine Umfrage startet um herraus zu finden wie andere das empfinden. Das und NUR das war von Anfang an das einzige was ich wollte.
Das daraus nun ein hin und her von "Unterstellungen" und dergleichen folgte liegt nicht allein in meiner Verantwortung. Wenn man einen Stein in einen Teich wirft so schlägt er immer Wellen. 
Das Du mir nun vorwirfst das meine "Kritik" nun aus haltlosen Aussagen bestünde die unfair und ungerecht sei...nunja...das ist Deine Sicht der Dinge. Aber in gewisser Weise zeigt es mir auch das ich wohl in manchen Punkten recht hatte.

Ich habe meine Meinung gesagt, gefallen muss sie keinem und anders herrum genau so. Mehr gibt es dazu eigendlich nicht mehr zu sagen.
Achja...und das Du an Feiertagen arbeitest..hey *zwinker* jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied. Man bekommt immer das was man wählt.

Schönes Wochende allen noch...


----------



## ZAM (2. Mai 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Was ich aber hier kritisiere ist der Umgang mit dem Thema von Eurer (Buffed) Seite aus wenn man dazu eine Umfrage startet um herraus zu finden wie andere das empfinden. Das und NUR das war von Anfang an das einzige was ich wollte.



D.h. die mehrfache Erwähnung, das wir bei bestimmten Werbeformen selbst kritisieren und dafür sorgen, das sie nicht mehr auftauchen, die Unterbindung von Goldseller-Werbung und das Einschreiten bei zuvielen Popups ist zu kritisierender Umgang mit der Werbung? Klär mich auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (2. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> D.h. die mehrfache Erwähnung, das wir bei bestimmten Werbeformen selbst kritisieren und dafür sorgen, das sie nicht mehr auftauchen, die Unterbindung von Goldseller-Werbung und das Einschreiten bei zuvielen Popups ist zu kritisierender Umgang mit der Werbung? Klär mich auf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach ZAM, mach es uns doch nicht schwerer als es ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich führe Dir gerne noch einmal auf worum es mir eigendlich ging:

1. Ich wollte mit der Umfrage von der Com nur wissen wie sie zu dem Thema Werbung steht. Ob sie es nervt, ob es ihnen egal ist oder ob sie es garnicht "wahrnehmen".

2. Wenn ich sage das ich den Umgang mit der Werbeproblematik kritisiere, dann meine ich damit das auf Grund  der Schliessung des Umfragethreads der Eindruck entstehen könnte (oder entstand) das man nicht möchte das die Com dazu Ihre Meinung äussern kann. Das der Thread nach der wiederöffnung ein zweites mal geschlossen wurde da sich ein paar Leute nicht "vernünftig" ausdrückten, ist ärgerlich. Weil damit irgendwo all die "bestraft" wurden die vieleicht konstruktiv etwas dazu sagen wollten, aber es dann nicht mehr konnten.

3. Wiklich getan zum Thema nervende Popus im Hintergrund hat sich meiner Meinung nach nicht viel. Es ist immer noch so das ich beim navigieren über die Buffed Seite der Desktop im Hintergrund zumüllt. Und genau das ist es was mich stört und von dem ich wissen wollte wie es die anderen Leser sehen. 

Ich hoffe das wir uns endlich auf der Geraden befinden wo sich diese Unklarheiten, die Missverständnisse und all den anderen Batz hinter sich her ziehen, aus dem Weg geräumt werden. Mag sein das ich mich nicht immer so ausdrücke wie ich es meine oder zu verstehen geben will. Aber dafür bin ich Mensch. Genau wie Ihr. 

In diesem Sinne...gute Nacht ihr da draussen...


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> 1. Ich wollte mit der Umfrage von der Com nur wissen wie sie zu dem Thema Werbung steht. Ob sie es nervt, ob es ihnen egal ist oder ob sie es garnicht "wahrnehmen".



Das dürfte auch mit dem verwendeten Browser stark im Zusammenhang stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (2. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das dürfte auch mit dem verwendeten Browser stark im Zusammenhang stehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und mit dem verwendeten Ad-Block-Plugin. *unschuldig guck*


----------



## Uktawa (2. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das dürfte auch mit dem verwendeten Browser stark im Zusammenhang stehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt sind also die Browser schuld daran wenn man hier mit Hintergrundwerbung bombadiert wird?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich nutze wie viele andere auch Firefox. Hab die aktuellsten Plugins drauf und trotzdem..plopp..plopp..plopp..plopp..macht es wenn ich mich auf der Buffedseite durch die Menüs klicke.


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Jetzt sind also die Browser schuld daran wenn man hier mit Hintergrundwerbung bombadiert wird?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, einfach nach dem Randomverfahren Plugins zu installieren hilft wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (2. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Naja, einfach nach dem Randomverfahren Plugins zu installieren hilft wenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub Du merkst garnicht was Du mir und im Prinzip ja allen Usern die das selbe "Problem" haben damit unterstellst. Das kommt ein wenig so rüber als würde man sagen " Wenn Ihr zu doof seid die richtigen Plugins zu installieren, habt Ihr selber schuld wenn ihr auf unserer Seite mit Werbung im Hintergrund "bombadiert" werdet.
Da kann ich nur den Kopf drüber schütteln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2008)

1) Es ist nicht "meine" Seite. Es ist für manche Leute schwer zu verstehen, aber die Mods sind im Prinzip ganz normale User 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2) Ich würde Dir niemals sagen dass Du blöd bist. Jedenfalls im Zweifelsfall nicht so direkt. Offenbar scheinst Du dich aber nicht so recht zu wissen was Du machst. Denn wenn ich ein Problem habe und es gibt eine einfache Lösung, dann wäre es ja nur logisch diese auch zu nutzen.


----------



## Uktawa (2. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> 1) Es ist nicht "meine" Seite. Es ist für manche Leute schwer zu verstehen, aber die Mods sind im Prinzip ganz normale User
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



zu 1:
Wenn ich sage "Eure" Seite dann bezieht sich das ja wohl auf buffed.de. Und auch wenn Du "nur" freiwilliger Mod bist so bist Du doch ein Teil von Buffed. Immerhin bist ja auch Du mit Rechten in diesem Forum ausgestattet. Also nicht immer alles so Wortwörtlich nehmen.

zu 2:
Danke, du lässt mir also durch die "Blumen" zu verstehen das ich zu doof bin meinen Browser richtig zu konfigurieren. Ich werd da jetzt nicht drauf einsteigen sonst werd ich noch persönlich.
Aber frag Dich mal wie es wirkt wenn man bei so einem Problem die Leute so hin stellt als wären sie doof und selber schuld an der Werbung oder so. Das ist definitiv der falsche Ansatz.

Um weitere oder kommende Unterstellungen, Anfeindungen usw zu vermeiden würde ich sagen wir lassen das Thema. 

In diesem Sinne, ein schönes Wochenende allen.

(Wenn Ihr wollt könnt ihr diesen Thread jetzt closen, darin habt Ihr ja Übung)


----------



## Dalmus (3. Mai 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Aber frag Dich mal wie es wirkt wenn man bei so einem Problem die Leute so hin stellt als wären sie doof und selber schuld an der Werbung oder so. Das ist definitiv der falsche Ansatz.


Punkt 1: Dein anderer Thread drehte sich um Werbung und wurde geschlossen. Dieser Thread sollte sich eigentlich um "willkürliche" Threadschließungen drehen - allerdings hast Du's doch hingekriegt, daß stattdessen nun hier wieder über Werbung diskutiert wird. Imho wird hier also gerade fleissig am Threadthema vorbei diskutiert.
Punkt 2: Sorry aber da hat Tikume einfach recht. Wenn Du die Werbung als Problem und Ärgernis auffasst dann ist der einfachste Weg einfach einen Add-Blocker zu installieren.
Also bezüglich des Zitats: "doof" kann ich nicht beurteilen. "selbst schuld" auf jeden Fall und "der falsche Ansatz" mitnichten.
Die Werbung muß aus finanziellen Gründen sein. Wenn sie dich derbe stört, dann installier das richtige Plugin. Beim Fernsehen zappen ja auch viele in der Werbepause weg und keiner ruft beim Sender an und beschwert sich über die Werbung.

Zudem gab es hier schon weitaus nervigere Werbung. Ich sag nur: "The morning after, it was always a shock..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Uktawa schrieb:


> (Wenn Ihr wollt könnt ihr diesen Thread jetzt closen, darin habt Ihr ja Übung)


Und das ist auch gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

